# Soilmaster Select pH - rinsed vs unrinsed - added Fluorite test results



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Very helpful to actually run a test. Thanks. Unfortunately I get an error message that I do not have permission to access the site for your links. I'd love to be able to view these. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

I had also noticed this my Soilmaster I have the charcoal and always rinse it. My gH is very high here but the kH is really low so it buffers really easy and the difference in pH between the tap and tank 7.5 tap and about 6.1 ish in the tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I've read a lot of threads regarding the lowering of KH and pH by Soilmaster. I wonder if there is a difference between the red and the charcoal colors?

I confess I actually read this to find out which one lowers the pH more because that would appeal to me most. My water is already soft with a KH of 2 degrees. I've used Aquasoil Amazonia in a couple of tanks now and they always did best when the tank was new and the KH was 0 and the pH was in the 5's. So long as you don't have fish that need alkaline water I would assume that the lowered KH and pH initially would give a great boost to the plants. 

I know a lot of people will disagree with me regarding running one's KH at 0 degrees and injecting CO2, but it can be done without crashes and the results are amazing.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

The red did on mine, however the effects were short lived since I buffered it back.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet! If it brings my Ph down that would be perfect. I run a very high 7 in my tank, and I want it lower!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Haha, how'd you manage to get a high 7 in Indianapolis?? Mine comes out of the tap around 8.5 (UGH). :hihi: It was able to soften the liquid rock coming out of the tap (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water-parameters/37339-mystery-what-lowering-my-kh-ph.html) 
but at the time I thought it was the snails! Now I know better... 

Remember to keep up on your water changes or it'll bottom out like that ^^ tank did.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, do not worry, it comes out in the 8 range, but after it ages a little it comes down a little... I'm about ready to go all Ro and just forget the crappy city water!


----------



## Fishstein (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm about to use Soilmaster Select Charcoal for the first time next week to replace brown Flourite and was wondering - so what's the conclusion on the least messy least time and effort method for putting the Soilmaster in the tank - 1) no rinse, just place in bottom, cover with plastic and carefully fill
2) rinse the heck out of it and then place in tank (which would be very costly in terms of time and very messy from my experience with Flourite).


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Very late, but rinse it well!


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

If you don't rinse, do you know how long it takes for the tank to become stabilized?

Mine has been in the tank for about 2.5 weeks now, well planted. (My plants are doing very well, but the "test" cherry didn't like it in there so I took him out.) 
I need to bring my test kit from home this weekend to test my tank waters, but was wondering how long it takes for most other people.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Took me a couple of months in a 33 flatback hex. I just added enough baking soda at water change to bring PH up to high 6's for a whiel, and eventually it balanced itself out.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Just saw this. I'm surprised since my source water is 3dKH and I saw virtually no pH drop. I use charcoal, though, maybe red's different. I rinsed for about 30 min, mainly to let it lose air before going in. I don't notice any decrease in alkalinity before weekly WCs.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I've just added Fluorite to my new tank and started to do a similar test on it. They both started out roughly neutral at 7.0 and there was no difference between the rinsed and unrinsed, neither changed over a few days so I quit the exercise.


----------

